# Herbal products recalled



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Aristolochic acid products recalled. Pacific Biologic has recalled product containing Akebia trifoliata caulis (Mu Tong) and Asarum sieboldii herba cum radix (Xi Xin) because they contain aristolochic acid, which can cause kidney toxicity and cancer. The products were Herbal Masters Arpanex B, Herbal Masters Cys, Herbal Masters Koms A, Balance & Harmony Artiflex B, Balance & Harmony Gentiana Combination, Balance & Harmony Allerhay, and Pacific Biologic Orthoflex. [Pacific Biologic recalls seven herbal products that contain the herb Akebia trifoliata caulis (Mu tong) and the herb Asarum sieboldii herba cum radix (Xi xin) because of a possible health risk. FDA news release, July 31, 2001] http://www.fda.gov/oc/po/firmrecalls/pacificbio8_01.html ------------------I have worked for the government and at universities doing scientific research primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have never done any independant clinical testing for the pharmaceutical industry, nor have I ever worked for a drug company. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------

